# Merlin at the park



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy to see happy stuff happening!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sounds like things are looking up.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, Merlin does look so happy  The spoo looks like a nice boy too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It always makes me happy to hear Merlin is having a good day!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

It's so neat to see Merlin playing and being a real dog! Yay Dechi and Merlin!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Your Merlin is braver than my Dakota, who seems a little afraid of bigger dogs outside of his pack. See, your dog is not the most timid dog on the forum.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Doesnt he look like he is enjoying himself! What a handsome friend he has found. Maybe you will meet up again with the Spoo and they can have playdates in the future.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, he had fun today ! And spring is coming now, so there are lots of more walks to come !

Minipoo, today was the first time he had so much fun with another dog, and I had never seen him play with a big one like that ! He sure is improving, it warms my heart!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Warms my heart too!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I love him! He was so happy!!! That standard was stocky, wow! Beautiful dog. I am thrilled for little Merlin!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Love seeing Merlin out and about playing! That's a good sign!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

A new friend for Merlin, and looks like he enjoyed it.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Aww, what a happy day! I love Merlin's tail wags in the video, he was having so much fun!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....that is just the best...to see Merlin having a fun and happy day. Wow! I'm so glad this is something that gives him such pleasure. I hope you meet up with that nice standard again.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

So funny they all get on, eh? You would think not but they do...

Tonka was alone with a tiny Yorkie when we got to the park yesterday. The little guy was chasing him all over and trying to leap on him. Finally the old guy got the message and played a bit of run and chase with it. 

We watched for a while 'til a Kamikaze Shepard pup arrived and the Yorkie had to be tucked away.


----------

